# Varnyard herps



## Kyel Golden (Dec 5, 2018)

Is varnyard herps still around?


----------



## Griffin (Dec 5, 2018)

No he ran away after scamming everyone.


----------



## Kyel Golden (Dec 5, 2018)

Wow. Glad I never bought from him then. Is anyone on here selling extreme giant babies or know where I can find one?


----------



## Griffin (Dec 5, 2018)

Yeah I told you where to look in your introduction thread ?


----------



## Griffin (Dec 5, 2018)

And you understand the “extreme giants” BS is just a marketing ploy. I highly highly doubt they have found tegus in a region that are significantly larger than normals, and I highly doubt they were able to breed them to be “extreme giants”. Sounds like a bunch of **** to me


----------

